# New Texas State Record Tarpon?



## finatical

There is a rumor that a pending new Texas state record tarpon was recently caught. The location will remain un-named.

It ain't me or my boyz but we're gun'n for ya! Bwaahahaha... ;-)

Tight Lines,
Finatical


----------



## Scott

Lets see, can keep tarpon for two weeks and within that time, just so happens a new state record. I'll believe it when I see it and it gets approved.


----------



## Scott G

"Lets see, can keep tarpon for two weeks and within that time, just so happens a new state record. I'll believe it when I see it and it gets approved."

Didn't that go through for last season?


----------



## finatical

*U have mail...*

Scott,

U have mail...

Finatical


----------



## haparks

i am still dreamin for a tarpon i have made 2 trips down this year just for tarpon first trip was a learning experiment ant this last trip we got blown off the water and fished off a pier--so i will keep dreaming until next year


----------



## finatical

I'm still waiting on possible confirmation from an additional source. I did do a little research on records, requirements, etc... I could not find a certified scale anywhere near the Galveston area.

I did find this interesting tidbit...

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20051219a

Waiting for the wind to lay,
Finatical


----------



## Jake Reaves

It would think that if someone caught and KILLED a state record Tarpon there would definately be picture of it in some newspaper or on the net by now. Or even Caught one over the 84" and killed it...


----------



## Scott G

"_I did find this interesting tidbit..._ "

My fish was 87, not 83, it was caught in 02, not 03...on fly.

Morales, you here? was yours 89?

...And the 90 inch fish was caught by a guy king fishing, with no tape and no camera on the boat....might as well have been a nine footer.

I know Joedy Grey (TPWD records) fairly well and he told me he has not recieved any paperwork for any tarpon yet this year. 
C&R or C&K.


----------



## finatical

Maybe it was all a pipe dream...here is what I heard second hand. A guy that makes custom hunting arrows had a game warden tell him a new pending/potential state record had been caught off Crystal Beach. I've got a call in to a local warden and STILL waiting for a response.

Anyone fishing this weekend? Scott? ;-)


----------



## jettytarpon

yes, it was cuaght of the port a south jetty on ribbonfish. a guy i know caught it.


----------



## Scott

give more details then... who, what, where weighted, how much, length and girth... give it up.


----------



## Scott G

No paperwork, no press.
I'll believe when I see it.
A guy "you" know caught it... not to sound rude, but who are _*you*_? (with one post).
...It's moved from Crystal Beach to Port A???!!!


----------



## jettytarpon

i just joined, as i am in search for my first tarpon. my friend runs Petes Bait Stand in port aransas.


----------



## Scott

Maybe this is the one that hit the papers last year. not this year. I'll believe it when I see it that the state record tarpon is caught the first month that they allow us to keep tarpon and the state record hasn't been broken since the 1970s. I think its just a BS rumor until I hear proof and pictures. I'd expect it would hit the papers in Corpus and we'd see photos etc. Sounds like a bunch of rubish to me so far.


----------



## Scott G

Welcome JT!
Hope you get that first tarpon...it's kinda like crack.
...But I'm w/ Scott...not seeing any REAL big fish this year, some 150's but nothing over 200, I am not buying this.
How long was the fish?
What was the girth?
Where are the pix?

I would think a bait stand owner would pimp it up to sell more bait...
Oh well, at least it's keeping people looking at the msg board as every serious tarpon angler in Texas is getting their *** kicked right now.
Scott, wanna come down and do a cast-n-blast?
Dove are thick.


----------



## Animal Chris

Scott G said:


> Dove are thick.


Even after last nights clear up shower?

I heard some awesum reports from opening day.


----------



## tarpon_fly

Scott G said:


> Morales, you here? was yours 89?


Scott,
The night I landed and measured the fish, I would've bet my right arm that she was 89". My buddy Jim Gruwell and 3 good sumaritans helped me land her off the SPI jetties after 10:00 pm on the night of 7-25-03. Once landed, my main concern was getting the measurements as quick as possible so that we could begin the resuscitation process. After spending some time going through all the photos and video, I noticed that when the length was being measured, the edge of the tape was on the tarpon's lower jaw which was extended by the lip gaff. Based on the pictures, I'm pretty certain that the correct length; closed lower jaw to tip of tail was 84". Unfortunately, I was fishing in a catch and release tournament and I entered the measurements (89"L and 40"G) the morning after landing the fish. The measurements submitted on the tournament form became the official record for this catch. 
http://users2.ev1.net/~flyfish/


----------



## [email protected]

Awesome fish T Fly!


----------



## Scott G

Chris,

Dove were thick today too, of course this is the third day of three in a row I've ever hunted, ever...went 7 for 70 shells today w/ a 20 gauge. Dailey crushed them and KT crushed them w/ 12's.


----------



## Scott G

tarpon_fly said:


> Scott,
> The night I landed and measured the fish, I would've bet my right arm that she was 89". My buddy Jim Gruwell and 3 good sumaritans helped me land her off the SPI jetties after 10:00 pm on the night of 7-25-03. Once landed, my main concern was getting the measurements as quick as possible so that we could begin the resuscitation process. After spending some time going through all the photos and video, I noticed that when the length was being measured, the edge of the tape was on the tarpon's lower jaw which was extended by the lip gaff. Based on the pictures, I'm pretty certain that the correct length; closed lower jaw to tip of tail was 84". Unfortunately, I was fishing in a catch and release tournament and I entered the measurements (89"L and 40"G) the morning after landing the fish. The measurements submitted on the tournament form became the official record for this catch.
> http://users2.ev1.net/~flyfish/


I remember when you caught that...I was thinkng 84...but didn't remember for sure... Still bad *** to do it from the beach/rocks. Great job!
...It was just the "press" thing.


----------



## tarpon_fly

*Here's the video*

This is the 1st time anyone other than the tournament committee has seen this video.





http://media.putfile.com/SPI-Tarpon


----------



## tarpon_fly

*Finally winning one....*



Scott G said:


> I remember when you caught that...I was thinkng 84...but didn't remember for sure... Still bad *** to do it from the beach/rocks. Great job!
> ...It was just the "press" thing.


Thanks Scott.
It was definately the fish of a lifetime.... All the stars lined up for me that night and I was finally able to land a big one. Landing a tarpon of any size is a rush. Setting the hook on a 7 footer and feeling the explosive power of this magnificent animal is life altering. The 1st time I hooked a "big one" in June of 2001, I ended up with bloody knuckles (still have the scars), and the drag on my reel was reduced to shrapnel. After this, I became obsessed with winning a battle against a behemoth. I re-tooled and made countless trips to the coast, most of which were spent blind casting off of the jetties for days on end without a bite. Everytime I hooked and lost a big one I learned a little bit more and grew more determined. Then finally on 7/25/03 over 2 years into this game, lady luck paid me a visit. The rest is history.


----------



## fin_adik

*filling in.*

Sorry i missed this thread earlier, some of us have to work for a livin'. I would like to take the opportunity at this time to stir this pot and call BS!!!!!! Also seems to be someone operating under a slighty familiar handle here and to clear the air to those who asked it aint me, accept no substitute or immitation.


----------



## finatical

fin_adik said:


> Sorry i missed this thread earlier, some of us have to work for a livin'. I would like to take the opportunity at this time to stir this pot and call BS!!!!!! Also seems to be someone operating under a slighty familiar handle here and to clear the air to those who asked it aint me, accept no substitute or immitation.


FWIW Nobody is trying to steal ur handle...i was around here many moons ago then Capt Mike was posting...I posted under Finatical and Kenny G...long before the new registration under 2Cool.

I apologize...I had expected a conformation or denial of this rumor many days ago...a serious case of phone tag... I've all but given up.

I will advise if I get some info.

Gotta get some sleep ;-)

Tight Lines,
Finatical


----------



## laguna24

I am pretty sure this one was real close, but more concern was given to saving the fish than trying to get perfect measurements. It was a monster. Summer '06. I did not catch it, just related to the lucky guy that did.


----------



## Scott

That one was shy of it by quite a bit. I'll post some 200 lb fish pictures for comparison in a few days. Busy now. She's still a great, nice big fish.


----------



## Scott

*Big Tarpon*

Here are some pics of big fish for comparison. Look at head size in comparison to person's body etc. Pictures are difficult but this will give you a better bench mark on what that elusive 217+ pound fish should look like.

Here is a 208.










Here is a 117










16 pound tippet world record - I think it weighed around 200 lbs.










Here is a 190










And a 200 lber.


----------



## Jake Reaves

The Weight of a Tarpon Can't be judged by a Photo.


----------



## Animal Chris

How 'bout these?


----------



## Mizpah

I'm guessing 260 on the last one and 50 ring guage on the stogie....


----------



## finatical

I would find it difficult to kill one of these magnificant fish...seeing them hanging there is kind of sad. :-(

That being said could someone provide the formula to calculate a tarpons weight?

Where to best take the girth measurement? Just before the dorsil fin?

Also the length measurement...lip to fork in tail? or tail squeezed for maximum lenght?

We have been SWAGing our tarpon weights this year with one fish being a real brut. We also have been talking about marking the waterline so we can take measurements while leaving the fish in the water.

TIA,
Finatical


----------



## Wading Mark

Animal Chris, that second one is a tank! I'm guessing that it is from Africa.


----------



## dboudr5

*world record*

That second fish is Tom Gibson's world record from Africa. If I remember right, it weighed either 263 or 283. Don't remember. This one above it is at Pirate's Cove in Grand Isle, LA. I recognize the background. Not sure of the weight of it.


----------



## Animal Chris

The first one is the LA State Record, I think the fish weighed in at 230. The second one is from Gabon, 265. I'll see if I can get the pic of the big fish he caught in Sierra Leone. That was a hoss. I also have a shot of a fish from Angola that was said to be over 280.


----------



## Animal Chris

Mizpah said:


> I'm guessing 260 on the last one and 50 ring guage on the stogie....


Travis Club Senator....nastiest smoke in the store. I've still got clothes that I'm trying to get the smell out of....and that was 10 years ago.


----------



## Scott G

finatical said:


> I would find it difficult to kill one of these magnificant fish...seeing them hanging there is kind of sad. :-(
> 
> That being said could someone provide the formula to calculate a tarpons weight?
> 
> Also the length measurement...lip to fork in tail? or tail squeezed for maximum lenght?
> 
> TIA,
> Finatical


The formula is L x G2/800. it is to the top tip of the tail.
I hear it weighs light on fish over 100#.

If you measure to the inside fork, there is a chart from a florida book that has a slide graph, that is a little more accuarate than the formula (heavier ).

The guys from U of M that are doing the tagging are working on a new formula for these bigger fish.

There are two distinct body shapes w/ tarpon...use the "search" button.
SG


----------



## Scott G

laguna24 said:


> I am pretty sure this one was real close, but more concern was given to saving the fish than trying to get perfect measurements. It was a monster. Summer '06. I did not catch it, just related to the lucky guy that did.


What were the "imperfect" measurements?

That fish to me looks to be about 140....maybe 150.
Judging by the the size of the angler, based on the grip on the mouth, based on the roughly fixed size of the watch on his wrist an the five gallon bucket that appears to be less than a foot from the fish...

But, again, that's just what it looks like to me.
It's still a big-*** fish.
SG


----------



## Scott

Well, we've gone round and round about pictures and alleged measurements before. Here is what I've observed from experience and some rules of thumb:

(1) Most anglers don't cary a long enough tape measurer to accurately measure fish.

That is the rule that then leads to all the problems so, guess there is only one rule of thumb.

What happens next is a series of imperfect and very "ify" measurement methods. I've seen measurements marked on the sides of boats. Very imperfect. I've seen people use a tape measurer that is too short and then take a couple readings on down the body. This never works right. I've seen people try and compare it to rod length. Maybe a little better but that's assuming you really know your rod length and its actually accurate. Next, I've seen folks tie knots in lines laid next to fish. Again, throw a knot in a line and see how accurate that ends up. Not very. Six inches is huge when measuring a tarpon. Six inches is easy to screw up unless you've got a couple guys, some guys who know what they are doing and a tape measurer that is accurate and long enough.

Whenever somebody starts talking about a measurement of a big fish that would be a record and then put it in a picture and the picture doesn't look like the fish is big enough... sorry, I've never had one of these guys give me an accurate description of how they measured the fish once challenged. They just never have. So, that's always my first question. How did you take the measurement?


----------



## tarpon_fly

*Forgive the Noobs...*

I don't think that people who claim they caught a record Tarpon make this claim with malicious intent. I bet a high percentage of the folks claiming records catches don't have much experience catching big tarpon. These people are so excited and in awe with the size of their catch, they honestly feel it must be a record caliber fish. If you want to see what a record Tarpon looks like, go check out the replica of Tom Gibson's Texas State record at the TPWD Expo Oct. 7 and 8th at the TPWD grounds in Austin. 46" Girth!!!! That thing is a monster.


----------



## Scott

Tarpon_fly - I totally agree with you. Most folks miss the mark because they just don't know.


----------



## lure

Yes it is true that a new state record was caught in galveston on october 4th 2006. it beat the old record by 7oz so the new record is 210lbs 7 oz. I know this for a fact i was at the weigh in for the fish. The guy who caught it is a good friend of mine.


----------



## Scott

Lure - this post was from a rumor that was over a week old. Nothing new. This post needs to be discontinued. Rumor is over and reality check has beaten it. This is going to be great for tarpon fishing and fantastic for pier fishing business!!! I need to go buy a pier.


----------



## fin_adik

Scott you buy the pier ill quit my job and open up shop.


----------



## Scott

If I can get a pier to troll... I might just do it.


----------



## Animal Chris

fin_adik said:


> Scott you buy the pier ill quit my job and open up shop.


Hey you two, I have a real nice pier for sale. Plent of rail space with access of some of the greatest fishing in the area. Located just south of Marfa. Priced for immediate sale!


----------



## Weigh Master

Sorry............but the wgt. was 210lbs....11ozs. Not 210.7 That was in hundreds and when broken down to OZS., .70= 11ozs. ed


----------



## TrueblueTexican

One of those Gabon Viper fish and none other than a TRUE Tarpon Chaser.


----------



## piercomber

I guess we shouldn't be so sarcastic with our remarks in the future


----------



## piercomber

noticed I said we, just because I didn't say it doesn't mean I didn't think about it.


----------



## Scott

There is a lot of confusion about this thread. It was started a about three weeks before the new record fish was actually caught and it has proven to be an unsubstantiated rumor.... but what's interesting about it is that it became somewhat of a harbinger of future events... huh??? Where the confusiong comes in is if folks don't read the whole thread and look at dates. There were some posts stuck on here about the REAL record fish and it just caused even more confusion. As proved to be the case, within hours of the new record being caught, pictures came out and phones were ringing all over the place. That's the type of thing we would normally predict these days when something like that happens. That is why when the unsubstantiated rumor came out earlier, that proved to be unfounded, there was a lot of scepticism. Obviously, rightfully so. This thread just needs to die and everybody needs to pay attention to the other one... IMHO


----------

